# Farming



## jane glover (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi
Anyone in Abruzzo with any farming experience???

We have a property with 1.5 hectacres of land and would like to plant a vineyard and fruit orchard......
Do we need to register as farmers and are there any grants we can apply for???

Thanx
Jane


----------



## Genzana (Jul 11, 2008)

I guess if you run it as a business through a Partita IVA you would get the tax breaks...


----------



## soltan8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi. Can you tell me a bit about Abruzzo? I was thinking of moving to Italy and have read good reviews about it. It seems like a laid back place with great community. I would absolutely love to do some farming/wine making!! What is the area like in terms of Jobs? I currently have a BS in Computer Science but am willing to change professions if it means a simpler/better life.

Thanks.


----------



## dario (Jul 16, 2008)

jane glover said:


> Hi
> Anyone in Abruzzo with any farming experience???
> 
> We have a property with 1.5 hectacres of land and would like to plant a vineyard and fruit orchard......
> ...


Hello, 

where in Abruzzo?
the best advice would come the Coltivatori Diretti office, which is te farmer organisation, but be careful as grants=vultures.
I know there are grants for walnut trees but it ties land for 15-20 years.
As for vineyards, I would have to look that up.
Drop me an e mail at [email protected] and I'll see if I can dig anything up (which is contradictory because you want to plant).

bye, 

Dario


----------



## dario (Jul 16, 2008)

soltan8 said:


> Hi. Can you tell me a bit about Abruzzo? I was thinking of moving to Italy and have read good reviews about it. It seems like a laid back place with great community. I would absolutely love to do some farming/wine making!! What is the area like in terms of Jobs? I currently have a BS in Computer Science but am willing to change professions if it means a simpler/better life.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Soltan.

Where are you from?
Abruzzo is perhaps one of the most beautiful areas in Italy, having some of the best mountains in Italy, including the Gran Sasso, which is Italy's highest inland mountain, plus marvelous beaches.
Until a few years back Abruzzo was listed as an objective 1 area by the UE, therefore industrially depressed, but has since been taken out of that category, implying industial development.
As for the comunity, it is generally a farming comunity with all the pros and cons. The people are very wary at first but once they get to know you they bend over backwards to be hospitable, up to the point of being annoying.
As for a BS in Computer Science, look around as it seems the sort of qualification that is needed - IT specialists seem to make a decent living, including web designers. 
Obviously places such as Pescara would have more jobs on offer than other areas, but if that doesn't please you I would go north of Pescara. South of Pescara you enter the National Park area which, on the whole, is perhaps moer scenic but offers less work wise. Instead further north there seems to more activity, especially the coastal area.

good luck

Dario


----------



## soltan8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Dario,

Thanks for all the info, it was really helpfull. I'm from the United States and I heard that this makes things a bit more difficult as far as getting work visas etc. Any thoughts on that?


----------

